
25 new business cards – Best of November 2011. Really cool examples - miller_f
http://blogof.francescomugnai.com/2011/11/25-new-business-cards-%e2%80%93-best-of-november-2011/
======
ique
I've always found old-style letterpress businesscards beautiful (actually
letterpress print in general), but it seems hard to find. Does anyone know a
good place for letterpress businesscards?

